# اريد معلومات عن electrosurgical unit



## solidus_snack (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم,
يريت يا جماعه حد يفيدني باي معلومات عن الelectrosurgical unit وده اول مشاركه ليا يرين بئه كرم الضيافه وشكرا


----------



## solidus_snack (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ايه يا باشموهندسييييييييييين مفيش حد عبرني لييييييييييييييه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .

اخي السائل أهلأ وسهلأ بك نرحب بأنضمامك الينا متمنين من الباري ام نكون عند حسن ظنك .

عزيزي هل ممكن ان توضح لنا ما تريد ان تعرفه بشكل اوسع ليتسنى لنا الأجابة عليه .

هل تقصد في سؤالك وحدة جهاز القطع والكيل المستخدم في العمليات الجراحية الكبرى او الصغرى .

او الخاص بالأسنان .

وهل ماتريده لأجل زيادة في المعلومات اولغرض مشروع دراسي .

ونتمنى لك الموفقية .


البغدادي


----------



## solidus_snack (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي البغدادي علي الرد هو الجهاز يستخدم في القطع والكيل المستخدم في العمليات الجراحية الكبرى او الصغرى وانا كنت مطلوب بعمل بحث علي الجهاز من حيث طريقه الاستعمال ووظيفته.....واهم شئ بعض المعلومات عن كهربه الجهاز((بمعني ازاي بيشتغل بيحصل فيه ايه من جوه)) متهيالي لو سعدنا بعض بعلومات فيه انشاء الله ممكن نعمل من هنا مكتبه لجميع الاجهزه الطبيه.........بس المهم دلوقتي بحثي.....انا طبعا بهزر اهم حاجه الاستفاده والمصلحه العامه.....شكرا اخي ومنتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر.............اخوك الابيض


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 نوفمبر 2006)

انت تعني electrosurgical unit

سأشرحها لك 

يستخدم هدا الجهاز في عمليات الجراحه 

استخدامه الاول والاساي وهو القطع cutting , اقصد في حالات العمليات الجرحيه نحتاج لشق بطن 

المريض او اي جزئ اخر, حيت يعمل الجهاز على اعطاء اشاره مستمره cont wave

الى الجزء الدي يقوم بعملية القطع ( needle electrode) ويعمل ال needle على زيادة حراره

الجلد وبالتالي يعمل على قصه

مبدأ عمله يرتكز على الحراره (اي انه يعمل على شق الجلد عن طريق الحراره)

والأن يستخدم اليزر للجراحه بديلا عنه laser . 

والاشاره التانيه :- هي عباره عن اشاره متقطعه , وتستخدم لوقف النزيف , تعمل على تختر الدم

coagulation for blood

اي بمعنى تركيز متقطع للحراره .

وهناك اشارات عديده ( حسب الاستخدام المطلوب) 

سأحاول بأعطائك المزيد من المعلومات قريبا


----------



## solidus_snack (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي ويرييت المزيد و pdfوعاوز بئه شغل جامد يا رجاله.................شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الأبيض .

تحية طيبة .

هناك ملف حول الموضوع الذي طلبته في القسم لكن في مواضيع مدمجة . اقصد داخل موضوع 

لغير عنوان . لذا همتك قليلأ في البحث .

وان شاء الله توفق في البحث .

ومن الله التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

يمكنك اخد المعلموات من هذين الرابطين والله الموفق.......

http://www.surgiris.com/en/home.htm

و

http://www.dremed.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/64_159?gclid=COHgu-Ls5ogCFUwIQgodOWIWog


----------



## solidus_snack (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهاندسييييييييين علي المعلومات الجامده وانشاء الله الي المزييييييد


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ولتسهيل الفهم لديك اخي 
هو ان الجهاز فكرة عمله هو انه يعمل قفل لدائره كهربيه تتمثل فيه الكترود فعال والكترود غير فعال 
يقوم الالكترود الفعال بعملية القطع والكي 
والالكترو الغير فعال هو الذي يكمل الدائرة 
اتمني ان اكون افدك بعض الشيء وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اللويمي (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
وانا بعد ياليت تخدموني أبي معلومات عن الجهاز نفسه لغرض دراسي
مو بحث بحث ,, يعني بحث صغير 4 او 5 صفحات تكفي اقدمه للدكتور بس بالأنجليزي ...
المواقع اللي ابحث فيها احصل عروض بيع مافيه معلومات شامله ,, 
ولكم مقدما جزيل الشكر على جهودكم

وعلى فكره هاذي اول مشاركه لي


----------



## moo7seen (1 ديسمبر 2006)

Electrosurgical Unit

Abbreviation / other : ESU

What does it do?
The ESU cuts tissue and/or stops the bleeding by coagulating the blood 
(haemostasis)


Physiology :

During surgery the tissue and blood vessels are cut which causes bleeding. To prevent too much blood loss and to keep the operating field free of excess blood, electro surgical units are used. Different modes of operation can be set. “Cut” is for cutting tissue, “Blend” is a mixture of cutting and coagulation. This mode is used to cut and the same time reduces bleeding (haemostatic). “Coagulation” is used for maximum Haemostasis, “Desiccation” is used for destroying tissue. The monopolar mode (single electrode) is used for cutting and coagulation, the bipolar mode (forceps like electrode) is used mainly for desiccation (destroying tissue)


How it works :

An electric current with a frequency of about 500kHz is used to cut and coagulate tissue. This process involves applying an RF (Radio Frequency) spark between a probe and the tissue. The electric current through the tissue heats up the tissue and evaporates the water in the cell destroying it. This achieves special surgical effects namely cutting, coagulation and desiccation. The voltage on the electrode is between 1000 – 10,000 V p-p.


Units of measurement : Watts.


Typical values :

Bipolar Cut: 50 Watts Coag: 8 Watts
Monopolar Cut: 150 – 300 Watts Coag: 40 – 80 Watts


----------



## solidus_snack (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي علي المعلوماااااااااااات يريت موقع او حاجه يبقي فيها pdfs وشغل كيدا كبييييير وشكرا علي المجهوووووووووووود


----------



## glucose (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم حطلي *****ك وأنا ببعتلك تقرير جاهز بالعربي ان شاء الله مع ملف بور بوينت بس بصراحة بودي لو أني أقدر أنشرو بالمنتدى وفيد الكل بس هو مو لألي


----------



## solidus_snack (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخيglucose هوه ده *****ي ويرييييت لو تبعتلي التقرير واكون مشكوووور فعلاsolidsnack2004***********اوmostafaZ3*************
شكرا


----------



## solidus_snack (5 ديسمبر 2006)

solidsnack2004ده الميل بتاع ******وو 

mostafaZ3ده الميل بتاع ********


----------

